# Now that is quite a kick!



## Cruentus (Jul 19, 2005)

http://www.wimp.com/artillery/

Ouch!


----------



## Jerry (Jul 19, 2005)

His kids are gonna feel that one! I second your "ouch".


----------



## Gemini (Jul 19, 2005)

I sorta laughed and cringed at the same time. That had to hurt....

Yep. Ouch


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jul 19, 2005)

That had to hurt..


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 19, 2005)

Ouch is right.

Two things:

1) You notice how everyone just walked away like nothing happened?

2) I do not think it should have fired while he was closing the chamber.
Thoughts?


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm not real knowledgable on the big guns like that, but it appeared to me that it discharged unexpectedly and premature....

boy that opens up a whole lot of mind in the gutter jokes, now doesn't it?   :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 20, 2005)

OUCH!  I wouldn't be surprised if that amount of impact killed him.

No, merely closing the breech ain't s'posed to make it go "BOOM"

Ouch!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm kinda wondering if the commander of the base didn't ask his second ... "do you think it's about time we re-vamped our training program?" 
But then I was kinda wondering what country that was from? If it's the U.S. then the gene pool offered there needs to be weeded out a bit... and if it's not...well, seems like it could be weeded out where-ever there too. 

Sheesh. 


Considering where the guy got umm, kicked... the weeding is probably assured.


----------



## swiftpete (Jul 20, 2005)

No one seemed that bothered by it which is what surprised me, they were so casual afterwards. I've been knocked off my feet before by kicks and elbows but that thing is metal.. Oof i bet it took him a while to get back up again and he must've broken some ribs.


----------



## Franc0 (Jul 20, 2005)

Ouch big time! Someone forgot a rule there somewhere.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2005)

Yes, this is probably a training issue. Don't they usually load from the side for just that reason--in case of an accidental early discharge?


----------



## Mark Weiser (Jul 20, 2005)

Some possible questions.

-- Who was holding the lanyard

-- Was the Weapon hot from previous firing or was the firing pin faulty. So when the door closed-------

-- When I was in Armour School for Tanks. We were always told never stand in front or back of the barrel at anytime. Load from the side just in case of misfires or discharges.  

I would surmise that the man was killed due to the distance he flew backwards and hit the ground. I thought I saw blood spew forth from his mouth upon closer inspection of the clip.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 20, 2005)

*Wow, all I gotta say is that I am glad that wasn't me!*
*Or my Dad, Grandpa, Great Grandpa and down the line!*

*Brian R. VanCise*


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 20, 2005)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Some possible questions.
> 
> -- Who was holding the lanyard
> 
> ...



While I worked on the M1A2, I owuld have to say that this is true. You never would load directly behind, nor stand in front of the barrel. Load from the side was position, the loader was in while in the turret.


----------



## Tgace (Jul 21, 2005)

Many field pieces like that fire what are basically large centerfire rounds. Like big rifle rounds. Some of the cannons that are fired when the flag is lowered on military installations have a hammer (similar to a handgun hammer) that you cock and release by lanyard. In that clip it appears that at the last moment the soldier slammed something forward that fires the round. Probably said hammer. There are plenty of "military urban legends" of troops being killed at artillery schools. Most are due to standing behind the breach.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jul 21, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Yes, this is probably a training issue. Don't they usually load from the side for just that reason--in case of an accidental early discharge?



I couldn't access the clip, but it sounds like the one I've seen before.  

Note that when he closes the chamber it fires instantly.  He didn't touch a lanyard or trigger.  My guess is that the firing pin was jammed forward...maybe due to dirt, and his closing it caused it to slam down on the primer of the shell.  OR...the weapon had a defective safety or firing mechanism that caused the firing pin to slam forward when the breech was closed.

I don't doubt the guy's hip was broken.  He might have been permanently maimed from that.  Or it could be one of those where he got right up and walked it off.  Gee, I hope so.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## still learning (Jul 25, 2005)

Hello, Wow!  Hate to be that guy!  Maybe that's why they have more than one guy at the guns training? .....Replacement killers? ..........Aloha


----------



## Booie_101 (Aug 14, 2005)

ouch,ouch,ouch..................ouch!

 it's the guy standing behind him to the right that kills me,he walks away like" i didn't see nothing".............once again.....ouch.!!!!!!!


----------

